# نقاش تكنولوجي لصنع محرك صاروخي.



## إبن البيطار (23 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم​قبل فتح النقاش أود أن أشرح الأسباب الحقيقية ورائ إنجاز مشروع ضخم و مكلف جدا :
أنه قبل كل شيء هو حنين للماضي حين كانت الأمة قوة علمية كبيرة تمتد من الأندلس إلى بغداد هذا يذكرنا بالخوارزمي و ابن رشد, الرازي و الشريف الإدريسي, ابن سينا و ابن البيطار, البيروني و جابر بن حيان .................... فكما صدمنا الغرب في الماضي بعلومنا أريد الآن أن أصم آذانهم بهدير صواريخنا.
فإذا كانت السياسة غير قادرة على توحيد الأمة فإن العلماء قادرون على ذلك, إن إجتماع فريق يضم مهندسين من الكثير من دول الأمة حول مشروع تكنولوجي مهم و ضخم كهذا لخطوة أولى نحو إخراج الإمة من المستنقع التي هي فيه.

و هو كذلك تحدي علمي و تكنولوجي كبير لمجال تحتكره الدول الكبرى.

بخصوص المشروع التكنولوجي الذي عرضته سابقا والذي يخص إنجاز محرك تجريبي للدفع الصاروخي من الحجم المتوسط يعمل بالوقود السائل, فإن التصاميم ثلاثية الأبعاد تعرف تقدما و إن كان بطيء و فيما يلي بعض الملاحظات فيما يخص الدراسة النظرية :
1- هناك بطئ كبير في إنجاز التصاميم و السبب يرجع لكون عدم و جود معلومات مباشرة و في كامل الدقة لتكنولوجيا محركات الصواريخ في الإنترنت و ذلك لأن هذا النوع من التكنولوجيا سري للغاية و لا يمكن للفرد العادي أن يجدها, و الشيء المتوفر هي مجرد معلومات عامة لا يمكن الإعتماد عليها بشكل مباشر و كامل, لذلك يجب القيام بالكثير من التحاليل و الإستنتاجات المعقدة إنطلاق من هذه المعلومات المتوفرة و هذا يأخذ وقت طويل جدا.
2- الإستنتاجات المعقدة إنطلاق من هذه المعلومات المتوفرة و هذا يأخذ وقت طويل جدا لأنه يجب جمع أكبر قدر ممكن من هذه المعلومات و دراسة كل معلومة على حدا ثم الخروج بنتيجة.

و فيما يلي صور ثلاثية الأبعاد مؤخوذة من حاسوبي الخاص لما و صل إليه التصميم و سوف تلاحظون أن المحرك بدأ يأخد شكله :






​


----------



## husseen (7 فبراير 2009)

انا ممكن اشاركك في هذا العمل لدي افكار وممكن نناقشها سويا 
hergl_alarab*************


----------



## basherx2 (9 فبراير 2009)

_فكرة عظيمة و يا إذا ممكن أشارك فيها_


----------



## bibirizzo (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته اين هي الصور من فضلك و ادا اردت مساعدة فاء نا صاهر معادن بالستطاعتي صنع اجسام لصواريخ او اي شيء من اي معدن تريد


----------



## الشاعر الطيار (30 أبريل 2009)

مقدمتك جعلتي في شجون 

أسأل الله أن يجعلني ويجعلك ممن يصنعون 

مجد أمتهم إنه على ذلك قدير

وشكرا ...


----------



## مختار الجزائري (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي و بإذن الله ساشارك معكم


----------



## سامح الفيومى (14 مايو 2009)

انا زهقت من الكلام اللى مبيجبش نتيجه ارجوكم تحركوا لصنه هذا المحرك وانا معكم وذلك لسابق خبرتى فى تصنيع محرك احادى الوقود


----------



## سامح الفيومى (14 مايو 2009)

ياريت الناس تتحرك محتاجين بدايه وعدين كله هايشتغل


----------



## سامح الفيومى (14 مايو 2009)

انا عندى تصميم لمحرك احادى الوقود سائل


----------



## م/ مصطفي (14 مايو 2009)

*
با بشمهندس سـامح ,, واحده واحده  

الموضوع مش سهل للدرجه اللي حضرتك بتتكلم بيها دي !!!

انا عارف ان معاك التصميم لاني اشتغلت معاك فيه  
لكن الموضوع محتــاج تمـــويــــل مـــادي و مكان للتجربه

ياريت اللي تتوفر لديه المتطلبات دي ,, يقــول و احنا تحت امره
​*​


----------

